# Port and pin setting problems with new PM-45M-CNC



## Bret Hankes (Feb 17, 2015)

I recently purchased a new PM-45M-CNC mill with the JNC-40M interface and pretty much all of the port and pin setup instructions were completely wrong!   Even the stepper calibration numbers were way off.
I have contacted Matt and he has been no help at all!
I have been able to correct most of the configurations problems on my own, but some of the correct settings still elude me.
By using the diagnosis and settings plug in that came with it I was able to correct all of the IN input ports and pins, but so far I have been unable to figure out the MPG ports and pins.
This is what the plug in shows for the pendant settings;
Jog+    MPGx1
Jog-     MPGx100
Rate     MPGx10
Inc       MPGA
Home   MPGX
Cycle    MPGY
Stop     MPGZ

Also, with the initial setup all of the indicator lights on the pendant were on.
I have managed to find the correct port and pin numbers for them, but I don't yet know how to actually link them to a machine state?
These are the port and pin numbers for the pendant lights;
Port     Pin
2          9     Cycle light
2          10    SP-CW light
2          11     Flood light
2          12     INC light
2          13     X1 light
2          14     X10 light
2          15     X100 light
2          16     X1000 light

For the pendant the only port and pin numbers I have found that actually jive with the included documentation are the ones for Spindle CW.
It appears that the hardware was changed without updating the setup instructions.

Here are a few examples of the instructions verses the actual settings for just the pendant axis jog buttons;
Axis       instruction pin #      Actual pin #
A+         20                             24
A-          21                              25
Z+         22                              26
Z-          23                              27
Y+         28                              32
Y-          27                               31
As you can see all of these numbers were shifted four pin numbers higher.
I am sure you can imagine the crazy movement this was doing using the settings shown in the setup instructions!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Bret Hankes
Never Enough Guns
931-553-8966
Bret@neverenoughguns.com


----------

